

Interest in a Phoenix Arizona meetup? - mrtimo

Many Arizona folks here?
I'm interested in a meetup in a month or two. Reply if interested.
======
rmack
Set up a sign up sheet and potential dates and times. <http://doodle.com/>

------
brandonmenc
<http://www.doodle.com/qa92dnsstkha67cf>

very interested

~~~
mrtimo
Lets plan this, and do it in a couple months... Sign up with your availability
here: <http://www.doodle.com/3dm27m5mrzp7bpid>

------
aviv
Sure, let me know. avivsh at gmail. Always happy to meet local HNers.

